# Another argument for having a camera attached to your vehicle, even if its a bicycle



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-14127823

Someone else who can't keep their d**k out of their thought processes. That said, apparently the cyclist hit his car... that could be a bit contraversial...


----------



## NarN (Jun 24, 2011)

No excuse for hitting someone, this is barbarious.

But I do would like to know what happened a moments earlier. 

I encounter plenty of cyclists who think they own the road.


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

NarN said:


> No excuse for hitting someone, this is barbarious.
> 
> But I do would like to know what happened a moments earlier.
> 
> I encounter plenty of cyclists who think they own the road.


Indeed, I thought I'd add that for "balance"... no excuse though. You're pretty much a sitting duck in that scenario if you're clipped in too.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

NarN said:


> I encounter plenty of cyclists who think they own the road.


Same here, especially the ones, like the chap involved, who are in a group. I've had them hang on to my wing mirrors and basically cut me up, and I'm in my car!!

That's no excuse though for smacking the poor chap round the head...

Lets hope they catch the thugs that did it.


----------



## dominic84 (Jan 27, 2007)

> But I do would like to know what happened a moments earlier.


Me too, anything could have happened/been said.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

another "half" video to distort the truth me thinks.....

Can't make a judgement on either person....

:thumb:


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Doesn't affect the original point though... more and more of these things being captured... and used for evidence. 

One would hope also, with the police wanting to find the assailant, and the news running an appeal, that the preceeding moments may have captured, but just not deemed news worthy, and supported the suggestion that provocation was not huge.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

McClane said:


> Doesn't affect the original point though... more and more of these things being captured... and used for evidence.


Oooh, sorry, are we only supposed to talk about the _original point_ my mistake...sorry Sir... 

Yes, I think the videos could be a good idea... I won't be getting one though...I'm not that much of a good guy.... 

:thumb:


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

The Cueball said:


> Oooh, sorry, are we only supposed to talk about the _original point_ my mistake...sorry Sir...
> 
> Yes, I think the videos could be a good idea... I won't be getting one though...I'm not that much of a good guy....
> 
> :thumb:


No, just saying. You can only present half a video to your advantage if you took it in the first place :thumb: :lol:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

McClane said:


> One would hope also, with the police wanting to find the assailant, and the news running an appeal, that the preceeding moments may have captured, but just not deemed news worthy, and supported the suggestion that provocation was not huge.


im not so sure.. there was a thread on the car club the other day.. about a police officer who tasered an 82 year old man.. with a link to a news article.. read the full article(think it was telegraph or something) and it was all about how this copper had tasered an old man, and he was taken to hospital...

but found a local newspaper(london, it was in east london) and it reported more of the story.
about how the old man was the father of a well known london gangster
was waving a 3foot samurai sword 
and was told 5 times to put the weapon down before being tasered..

sometimes they edit it to make a better story. leaving out key parts.


----------



## tomah (Sep 17, 2010)

CraigQQ said:


> im not so sure.. there was a thread on the car club the other day.. about a police officer who tasered an 82 year old man.. with a link to a news article.. read the full article(think it was telegraph or something) and it was all about how this copper had tasered an old man, and he was taken to hospital...
> 
> but found a local newspaper(london, it was in east london) and it reported more of the story.
> about how the old man was the father of a well known london gangster
> ...


I read the story (on the BBC I think) and to read it you would have thought the policeman had just picked on a random old bloke to test out his taser. No mention of any dodgy connections or criminal activity at all.

Not surprisingly I was suspicious.

Sometimes I wonder why I bother to read mainstream media at all.

As for driving about with a camera; I'd rather not participate in the same monitoring techniques as the government, recording people without their explicit permission. I'll run the risk of having to prove my innocence in other ways that don't involve losing my integrity and dropping my values.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Media = c**ts...

Very simple equation

:lol:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

The Cueball said:


> Media = c**ts...
> 
> Very simple equation
> 
> :lol:


simple.... yet effective :lol:


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

I agree with you lot!

The media is bloody rediculous. I have a degree in Media (yeah, yeah, doss subject I know.. haha.. but it was the theory to Design), and know all about these stupid tactis they use. I'm not saying the guy should have been assaulted, but as others have said thats a one sided story. We all know what some of em are like...

..my uncle is a keen cyclist and told me how he was kicking a bus because he thought he had the right of way. I bet the bus did!!

Take whatever your read and watch, especially on the news with a pinch of salt. if they want you to believe a war is being won, that is what they will tell you.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

woodybeefcake said:


> I agree with you lot!
> 
> The media is bloody rediculous. I have a degree in Media (yeah, yeah, doss subject I know.. haha.. but it was the theory to Design), and know all about these stupid tactis they use. I'm not saying the guy should have been assaulted, but as others have said thats a one sided story. We all know what some of em are like...
> 
> ...


Yip.... :wall:

Look into just how many "different" media outlets and channel are actually all owned by CBS Corporate same with BskyB, how about News Corp. (I stopped counting at 130 different MEDIA outlets), including News International, who own the sun, NOTW, the times and the Sunday times)

Look into Pearson PLC, and NBCUniversal.... nearly half of which is owned by General Electric

If you honestly believe that there are not major players in the Global Media market who are deciding what people should and should not know, then you need to take another look...

:thumb:


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

If this had been raw footage on youtube... but the same length in duration showing exactly the same... Would you view it with the same indignation?

And what if it was titled and posted in the following manners:

"Me being attacked by a$$hole driver" posted by "TheCyclistGuy49".

or

"Random Road Rage Attack - driver hits cyclist in face" posted by "RandomPasserByWithCamera2011".

or

"Cyclist **** gets what he deserves after punching car" by "JeremyClarksonFan1"

How about if it was on Aljazeera, or conspiracyfiles.com...

All are viewpoints on the thruth... of which there are at least three versions. Yours, mine, plus the "actual" truth. There's probably a whole load more besides.

The point is, yes the media can have a slant... as can/do individuals. Does it change an event that was captured... and whether it was right or wrong?

I agree, *circumstances* do... but just saying big media is baised is bull****... we all are.

Every single reply here is predjudiced by our individual viewpoints... formed from individual experiences, impressions given to us by our parents, whatever. I've yet to find a media outlet that's different. That's why people pay for them... for analysis and opinion that matches and reinforces their own inherent belief structures. Self gratification that they're right.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

What a **** with a capital C,U and so on.And to think he got out of a 407.I might call the queen and get him barred from it.


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

That was bang out of order even if the cyclist had hit that guys car. There are a lot of bad cyclists around who stop for nothing and no one but at the same time there are a lot of bad drivers around. 

A friend of mine was knocked off his bike during an organized race and ended up needing a skin graft on his leg and was on crutches for 3 months. The driver who hit him was on the phone at the time but still tried to blame my friend for causing the accident. 

I'll look out for cyclists and give them space when required but only if they'll respect me and other road users at the same time and not do stupid things like run red lights, weave around to a ridiculous level (I nearly hit a cyclist who weaved right onto the other side of the road whilst I was trying to pass him). Maybe we should make it compulsory for cyclists to pass a test and have insurance and registration for their bikes, if its illegal for car drivers to not have have insurance and a license then why shouldn't it be that way for cyclists.


----------



## Jsmcn68 (Jul 3, 2011)

Funny enough there's no footage from the cyclist prior to the attack, are they conveniently trying to hide something else as I feel the guy who punched him didn't just pick him out randomnly for no reason. I know that a few bad apples gets them all a bad name but honestly most cyclist are major pains in the backside who seem to think they own the road, more annoying considering the fact that they don't pay either road tax nor insurance.

To add to to the debate as an example I know a case where a girl was sitting stationary at a give way sign waiting on an opportunity to pull out when a cyclist went into the side of her car, police were called but more interested in wether the cyclist wanted to press charges !


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

Police can't enforce the cars on the road What hope would they have with push bikes? 


How would you register a bike? where would you mount a numberplate? How much would it cost to implement the scheme? Who would run it? Who would enforce it? How much would they make from it? How much damage would it do to public health? How many more cars would be added to the road? 






I passed my Cycle proficiency at school and still have the badge will that do?


(oh and i have third party liability insurance via the ctc)



And dont start on the Road tax argument it will get you no where Road tax was abolished in the 1940's by Winston Churchill


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

What got me in the video is police say the owner was not present at the time well who did they let drive it?
Looks like it will not have been insured as result but sounds like a cover up.
People are fickle and you never know how someone will react or what they will do.


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

CraigQQ said:


> sometimes they edit it to make a better story. leaving out key parts.


The Media lie, never! 

Do what i did over 25 years ago, dont buy newspapers, keep an open mind, if you dont know the full story, dont judge 

The media is all doom & gloom amyway, i actually get shocked when i hear about a nice story, im like WTF?????? :doublesho


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

ITHAQVA said:


> The Media lie, never!
> 
> Do what i did over 25 years ago, dont buy newspapers, keep an open mind, if you dont know the full story, dont judge
> 
> The media is all doom & gloom amyway, i actually get shocked when i hear about a nice story, im like WTF?????? :doublesho


same hear... although I seem to now use DW and FB for all my media reports!!!!! :doublesho:doublesho:doublesho

:lol:


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

I don't disagree with what you're saying about the news fellas. And it could we be edited selectively... and I guess if you were questioning why the news ran it, it would be to support the "DANGER, DANGER" mentality that all gratuitously reported bad news seems to foster.

As I suggested in post 16, I think people buy newspapers... particularly those easily mapped to somewhere on the political spectrum... to pander to and reinforce their own views.

Does no one want to pick me up on the youtube comments... basically saying what if this was independent footage... such as the G8 demonstration videos, and posted on youtube? Does that make it any less biased?

McClane the feeling ignored.


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Key sentance.

"He drove passed me clipping my hand with his wing mirror as he went".

Clipping your handle bars as well I shouldn't wonder and knocking you off the bike?

No?

Could it be your hand was outside the line of your handle bars and inline with the wing mirror?

Oh, for balance, I see.


Well spoken men on bicycles aren't capable of being twits are they? Of course not.


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Gruffs said:


> Well spoken men on bicycles aren't capable of being twits are they? Of course not.


But they do have a friend, cough, at the news room. Cough.

Probably doesn't excuse Mr. YSL shirt hopping out and battering him though. Some people need to keep their machismo in check... how do you think he reacts if your Nan accidentally cuts him up.

****, I am getting a bit Daily Fail now.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

McClane said:


> I don't disagree with what you're saying about the news fellas. And it could we be edited selectively... and I guess if you were questioning why the news ran it, it would be to support the "DANGER, DANGER" mentality that all gratuitously reported bad news seems to foster.
> 
> As I suggested in post 16, I think people buy newspapers... particularly those easily mapped to somewhere on the political spectrum... to pander to and reinforce their own views.
> 
> ...


It's always going to be biased....why else would someone go to the bother of posting it up in the first place...

Not like the cyclist would post it up saying, I kicked a car door and look what happened to me...

Nor would the driver post it up, saying, look I attacked someone...

Everyone, posting anything on a public forum has an agenda...even you and I

Some of them is just to voice an opinion, others to take over the world :devil::devil::devil:

:thumb:


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

The Cueball said:


> It's always going to be biased....why else would someone go to the bother of posting it up in the first place...
> 
> *Not like the cyclist would post it up saying, I kicked a car door and look what happened to me...*
> 
> ...


I'd respect him if he did. :thumb: I think it would be well placed on failblog.org :lol:


----------



## tomah (Sep 17, 2010)

We all must remember too, that some of these cycle nuts hate cars and wish they weren't used half as much as they are, because their pollution is killing white fluffy bears in the Arctic Circle.

This is maybe part of their developing plan to lobby for a ban on weekend leisure driving :driver: = :devil:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

McClane said:


> I'd respect him if he did. :thumb: I think it would be well placed on failblog.org :lol:


Oh yeah, it would be good...don't hold your breath though! :lol:

:thumb:


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

Cyclists are incredibly painful, some never stop on roundabouts and have this smug 'i'm pollution free' look to them. I cannot stand them. Personally I think they should still pay road tax and have bike insurance.

Don't get me started on the old men wearing lyrca....


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

T.D.K said:


> Don't get me started on the old men wearing lyrca....


Get's you too excited eh.....

:doublesho

:tumbleweed:

:lol:


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

T.D.K said:


> Cyclists are incredibly painful, some never stop on roundabouts and have this smug 'i'm pollution free' look to them. I cannot stand them. Personally I think they should still pay road tax and have bike insurance.
> 
> Don't get me started on the old men wearing lyrca....


Tar us all with the same brush why don't you ! I myself always stop at roundabouts as there are some idiot car drivers out there who just cut bikers up for the fun of it.

I dont do lycra either so your safe there


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

The Cueball said:


> another "half" video to distort the truth me thinks.....
> 
> Can't make a judgement on either person....
> 
> :thumb:


I can - ****e Punch


----------



## JoeNobody (Feb 21, 2010)

This is the account of the incident by the guy who got punched, where the story originated (but the BBC didn't reference). It give more insight in to the build-up to the incident.

Personally I believe that, had he actually done something physical to the car, he would be saying "I probably shouldn't have done that, but it doesn't justify the violence". I don't think he's leaving out part of the story to paint himself in a better light.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

JoeNobody said:


> This is the account of the incident by the guy who got punched, where the story originated (but the BBC didn't reference). It give more insight in to the build-up to the incident.
> 
> Personally I believe that, had he actually done something physical to the car, he would be saying "I probably shouldn't have done that, but it doesn't justify the violence". I don't think he's leaving out part of the story to paint himself in a better light.


It looks like handbags to me to be honest...then when the driver has pulled away had heard the "bang" of the wing mirror snapping back, he has assumed (wrongly) that the guy on the bike has hit the car...

He got out and dealt with it...

Maybe the moral of the story should be, don't act a big man and shout at people if you can't defend yourself if someone tries to hit you...

Far too many people scream, shout without thinking about their actions or any escalation...


> We remonstrated with the driver, shouting etc.


Not saying the driver was right...btw, but the cyclist should have just went on his way...or should have been prepared to defend himself after the initial verbal's...

:thumb:


----------



## anthonyh90 (Mar 30, 2011)

Seems highly convenient how he only started recording after the first punch. More to this than meets the eye methinks. And I don't trust the general media for stories. Each have there own agenda. Prefer to read the humourous take on it on the daily mash instead.


----------



## JoeNobody (Feb 21, 2010)

anthonyh90 said:


> Seems highly convenient how he only started recording after the first punch. More to this than meets the eye methinks. And I don't trust the general media for stories. Each have there own agenda. Prefer to read the humourous take on it on the daily mash instead.


Did you actually watch the video? The recording actaully shows the guy striding over from the car, and then throwing the punch. Did you also read the account of the incident from the guy who got punched?

Anyway, apparently someone has now handed themselves in, and been arrested for assault.

For balance, it's not always the cyclist on the receiving end of car vs bike road rage. Ok, there's detail missing here that isn't in the initial story, but I agree with Cuey:


The Cueball said:


> Far too many people scream, shout without thinking about their actions or any escalation...


----------



## anthonyh90 (Mar 30, 2011)

yes on both. and know doubt the motorist will get charged. however i will reserve some judgement until the full facts are produced as it isn't clear what exactly happened before as the video doesn't show that and the cyclists account is a bit sketchy, there is no excuse though for violence.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

There had been a move for years to have cyclists have 3rd party insurance will never happen as no way of tracking them.

Same with everything there are good and bad in everything cyclist should obey the rules of the rules of the road, in that stop at red lights and give way etc etc.

Not every driver motorcyclist or pedal cyclist or this day electric cyclist... are loons.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

justina3 said:


> I myself always stop at roundabouts


Ermmm, isn't everyone supposed to stop, or prepare to stop at a roundabout...?

Actually, the quote thingie on here is a bit like the media, you can just print the bits you want.... :lol:


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Laurie.J.M said:


> A friend of mine was knocked off his bike during an organized race and ended up needing a skin graft on his leg and was on crutches for 3 months. The driver who hit him was on the phone at the time but still tried to blame my friend for causing the accident.


Just because he was on the phone does not make him at fault. He could have been typing an SMS, speakin on another phone, drunk, rolling a cigarette, on drugs and getting a blowjob all at the same time; but that does not mean the accident was his fault.

Of cousre it could have been his fault...and he was additionally on the phone.


----------

